# Bulge/Bump in Tire when inflated.



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

.

I replaced the front tire on my bike and when inflated the tire has a small bulge close to the valve. I let out the air and re checked the tire bead around the rim. It appears that everything was correct and I re inflated and with low air I checked the bead again. So when I pumped it up to full size, it had the bulge in that spot by valve stem. 

So what could be causing that? Am I using too big of a tube for my tire and rim? is the tire too wide for the rim? I think I noticed that in the tube itself where the valve is, there is a hard area surrounding it and I think that is messing with it?


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Check the bead area of the tire again thoroughly by bending it around. It sounds like the rubber over the tire's bead is broken.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

if your tube is a presta valve did you use the little threaded ring to 'nut' it down really tight - not allowing the bead of the tire to seat?

if so back off (unscrew) a bit....

just a wild guess here...


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

Chum's got it right. Push the valve in to let the bead seat on the rim. then install the ring (if you want)


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

I re did it and stuff but it seems like the tire is "warped" in that area. Like looking at the tire as it spins, the tire appears to be somewhat twisted/mis- aligned on the rim" like if someone were to grab it by the hand and twist it to one direction. Would a bent rim or bad tire do this? Thank you guys for the helpful ideas.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Post a pic, because if for some reason it's a defective tyre and on the front a failure could be very, very painful. Don't ride it until you figure out what's wrong.


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

So I added pics... please excuse the quality, I used my phone in the dark with its "flash"  

1st pic is looking at the 'twist' or whatever
2nd pic is the tire everywhere else
3rd pic is straight on shot of tire


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

You can't see anything with those pictures, try standing away from your wheel when you take the picture. No flash and put the bike somewhere outside without a bunch of crap in the background.

Anyway, it sounds to me like your tire casing is shot, nothing you can do. That is assuming the bead is actually seated properly on both sides. You can ride it with the twist in there, but I would keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't get worse.


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

ah the tire has been like that since I got it. I dont have the receipt so I dunno if i could exchange it from my LBS. hmmm.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

YuoGotOwn3d said:


> ah the tire has been like that since I got it. I dont have the receipt so I dunno if i could exchange it from my LBS. hmmm.


Unlikely that you can exchange it unless it were very new, it's a pretty low quality tire and shouldn't be terribly expensive to replace.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

are those really old tires? they look like the ritchy tires that came off my moms 1990 schwinn. the casing may be shot.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Those are pretty cheap tires. I see them on the $200 mountain bikes at the LBS I work at. Need to use a little bit of soapy water solution to get the bead to seat fully.

You might also have to over inflate the tire to get it seat as well.


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

not worried about replacing the tire. its a cheap maxxis tire.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (May 12, 2009)

I was having the same issue with my tires, I read some of the replies here, went home last night and put more air in them. I heard the tires popping as I was inflating them, they are good now.

thanks


----------



## redcon1 (May 9, 2008)

I see this with my vintage 1997 rims and trying to mount newer (wider) folding-bead tires. The bead is definitely not seating in that area. The suggestion to use soapy water to assist is a good one, and often I have to overinflate to get the bead to 'pop' and seat on the rim. Good luck.


----------

